# Ohio bass fishing



## jimboski55 (Jul 26, 2018)

Rick and I switched lakes at noon, figured a few things out and finished strong


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Good work. What lake was that


----------



## jimboski55 (Jul 26, 2018)

DHower08 said:


> Good work. What lake was that


Lake Seneca, nw Ohio


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

jimboski55 said:


> Lake Seneca, nw Ohio


Do you guys ever fish Lake La Su An? Just down the road from Seneca.
I've heard great things about it over the years. Always wanted to go there.


----------



## jimboski55 (Jul 26, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> Do you guys ever fish Lake La Su An? Just down the road from Seneca.
> I've heard great things about it over the years. Always wanted to go there.


Fished a few times way back when, used to be very tightly dnr controlled as far as access goes, comes as you like scenario now, I've also heard about some quality fish being caught out of there


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

ODNR used to really talk it up. Said it was the 
best Bass Hole in Ohio. Past few years, they don't even
mention it in there reports.


----------



## jimboski55 (Jul 26, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> ODNR used to really talk it up. Said it was the
> best Bass Hole in Ohio. Past few years, they don't even
> mention it in there reports.


i bassed fished it 5ish yrs ago, tons a small fish, I've heard the pan fishing is quality


----------



## H0ney2badger (Aug 9, 2018)

REEL GRIP said:


> Do you guys ever fish Lake La Su An? Just down the road from Seneca.
> I've heard great things about it over the years. Always wanted to go there.



I went for the first time this year and caught about 20 small bass in a 3 hour time frame. DNR was there doing fish surveys, but they werent inspecting anyone. I really enjoyed the lake for my first time. Once the parking lot is full you wont be able to fish there. I guess thats a good way to help conctrol the populations and the amount of people on the lakes at a time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

Hi guys,new here to this forum. My son and I river fish a bit now that he is older. He is a good fisherman


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome to OGF Stephen


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to fish LaSuann alot back when it was known as Dreamland Acres Some old man owned it For two bucks He'd rent you a boat ,the fishing was always great, and things ran smooth as silk
Then the ODNR bought it Things have been declining there ever since and now they've basically abandoned it ,due to budget constraints, to the parking lot debacle we have now
Sure Drive all the way out there But if the parking lots full, you're SOL Better have a back up plan


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

Pup And Bass 003




__
Guest


__
Sep 3, 2019




he always catches fish





he caught first fish at 3.5 by himself....4 in that pic


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

he fishes,,first fish at 3.5 by himself....now rockbass etc at 4


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2019)

heres killdeer res now. This is the most water since they drained it


----------

